# Russian Girls not laying?



## tylerfitz420 (May 25, 2017)

I have 2 girls that have laid fertile eggs clutches for the last 3 years. Usually by this time of year I've had at least one clutch each. So far this year nothing. I haven't changed anything, everything is the same as far as their enclosures ( inside and out), their diet, their egg laying areas. Any recommendations? I'm nervous on them getting egg bound. 
The only difference is I lost another female tortoise that died suddenly for no reason this past winter. I have introduced another female. She is only with them occasionally in their outside enclosure. 
Any recommendations??


----------



## Sterant (Jun 22, 2017)

Any progress in the last month? I wonder if the abnormally cold and wet spring up here in our area delayed things a bit.


----------



## Crzt4torts (Jun 27, 2017)

I assume there is an unmentioned male in the mix somewhere? I only ask because I understand Russians can lay fertile eggs for up to 4 years after mating with a male. After that another mating would be needed.


----------



## tylerfitz420 (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes I'm having progress of them finally laying eggs but out of 6 eggs only 1 so far is looking fertile. Nothing has changed since last year. Just a strange year for eggs. My females 
Up to this year have always laid 2 or 3 eggs each clutch. Three this year have laid only one egg. I've upped the calcium powder and they also have calcium cakes in their enclosures. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Crzt4torts (Aug 16, 2017)

My female became egg bound last year, laid 2 eggs but then was just really not herself...behavior change which concerned me. I had XRays taken, sure enough 2 eggs still in there. Oxytocin injections worked, she laid the 2 additional eggs. One was larger and shaped different...not sure if that was what bound her up. The hatchling from that egg was quite twisted at birth. Babies Shell has since straightened out to almost normal. Of the 4 eggs in that clutch I have 3 cute little guys ..just over a year old now.
Anyway, I guess if you really suspect egg binding, you can have a vet exam - sometimes the eggs can be palpated by the vet, or have X-ray done. But, If they are behaving normally it could just be an off year.


----------



## Discord (Aug 31, 2018)

How is the progress with your Russian girls this year?


----------

